# WoW Ausloggen



## clipser228 (13. Oktober 2007)

Seit dem Patch letzten Mittwoch kann ich mich nicht mehr normal ausloggen, die Auslogzeit (20 sec) läuft normal ab, dann geht gar nix mehr (Cursor kann man nicht bewegen, nicht auf Desktop umschalten), na weiteren 20-30 sec ist WoW weg und es erscheint Fehler # 132. WoW Repair habe ich laufen gelassen, Meldung "erfolgreich repariert, trotzdem geht gar nix. Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe Clipser228


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Oktober 2007)

Das habe ich dazu gefunden:

Seit dem Patch haben sich einige Spieler hier im Forum mit dem Error #132 gemeldet. 

Folgende Schritte können helfen, den Fehler zu beheben. 

A. Stellt bitte sicher, dass ihr den aktuellsten Treiber für euer Grafikkarte installiert habt. 

Nvidia: http://www.nvidia.de/page/drivers.html 
ATI: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver-de.html 

Für Notebooks ist es nicht immer einfach Treiber zu finden. Eventuell helfen euch die Omegatreiber euer Problem zu lösen: http://www.omegadrivers.net/ 

Ausserdem sollte ihr die neuste Version von DirectX installieren welche ihr hier herunterladen könnt: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;DisplayLang=de 

Bitte beachtet, dass ihr die alten Grafikkarten Treiber als erstes deinstalliert und den Rechner neu startet danach. 

B. Nun solltet ihr die Ordner WTF, Interface und Cache umbenennen. (Startet danach das Spiel bitte neu damit die Ordner neu erstellt werden bevor ihr zu Schritt C geht.) 

C. Ausserdem solltet ihr folgenden Eintrag in der Config.wtf Datei welche ihr im WTF Ordner findet und mit dem WordPad öffnen könnt ändern. 

SET baseMip "0" 

Ist der Beitrag nicht vorhanden, fügt ihn bitte hinzu. 

Sollte euch dieser Tipp helfen lasst und diese bitte hier in diesem Beitrag wissen. 

D. Einige Spieler haben auch nach diesem Update weiterhin Probleme wenn Sie Alt + Tab benutzten um auf den Desktop zu gelangen. Diese Spieler bitten wir uns die Diagnosedateien ihres Rechners zu zusenden damit wir dieses Problem weiter untersuchen können. Gebt bitte auch kurz an was ihr gemacht habt und wie sich euer Problem verhält. Damit wir wissen wem wir diese E-Mail zuordnen müssen bitte auch den Accountname angeben. 

Wie ihr diese Dateien erstellt wird in diesem FAQ beschrieben: http://faq.wow-europe.com/de/article.php?id=861 

Quelle: Blizzard Forum

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.


----------

